# عمارة في مجلة ‫‏الأزهر‬ ‫‏المسيحية‬ ديانة فاشلة



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2015)

*نقلا عن البوابة نيوز*
*يبدو أن الدكتور محمد عمارة، رئيس تحرير مجلة الأزهر «المعزول»، يرفض التخلى عن الثوابت الفكرية والمرجعيات الفقهية التي تتهم الأقباط بالكفر، وترسخ مبادئ الطائفية التي تقسم الوطن.*
*ففى العدد الأخير من المجلة، الذي صدر برئاسته وزع كتيبًا بعنوان: "دراسات غربية تشهد لتراث الإسلام" هدية مجانية لشهر شعبان ١٤٣٦ هجرية، ضمن الإصدارات المجانية بعنوان «لماذا أنا مسلم؟».*
*الكتيب يطعن في المسيحية، عبر مقالات مسيئة للأقباط والإنجيل، ويقع في ٢٣٢ صفحة من الحجم الصغير، وفيه أن دين الإسلام أعظم دين في الدنيا والمسيحية ديانة فاشلة.*
*وقدّم الدكتور عمارة للكتاب تحت عنوان «مهداة إلى الذين يعتزون بتراث أمتهم وإلى الذين يهرفون بما لا يعرفون»، وفيها يؤكد المفكر الأزهرى أن الغربيقدر الإسلام، ويقول ضمنيًا إنه أصبح ينبذ المسيحية.*
*وتحت عنوان «فشل المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط» جاء بالكتيب أن الجانب المهم في إنجاز الإسلام في الشرق الأوسط هو أنه حل محل المسيحية، وأن السبب الجوهرى لذلك هو الضعف الداخلي للمسيحية، أو كون بذور الضعف في قلب المسيحية».*
*ويضيف أن علينا أن نبحث عن جذور فشل المسيحية بمعالجة موضوع المسيحيين الشرقيين، فعندما كانت تطرح القضايا اللاهوتية المختلف عليها أمام المجامع المسكونية «العالمية» كان اليونانيون يستبعدون المسيحيين الشرقيين من حق التصويت».. وهو كلام عارٍ تماما من الصحة.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2015)

*وتحت  عنوان «فشل المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط» جاء بالكتيب 






			أن الجانب المهم في  إنجاز الإسلام في الشرق الأوسط هو أنه حل محل المسيحية، وأن السبب الجوهرى  لذلك هو الضعف الداخلي للمسيحية، أو كون بذور الضعف في قلب المسيحية».
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام الشيخ يتكلم عن ضعف المسيحيه فى الشرق وكأنها نتاج عملية اقتناع عقلى بالاسلام وليس كونها نتاج الثقافه الاسلاميه للارهاب متمثله فى الارهاب بالتحول الى الاسلام والا فنحر الرقاب و سبى النساء والتهجير القسرى لمن اراد النجاة بحياته وزويه . اذا كان الشيخ لايرى ذلك فهو أعمى البصر والبصيرة.
*


----------



## soul & life (6 يونيو 2015)

هو لسه الراجل ده متهدش !! ربنا يشفيه وينور بصيرته


----------



## grges monir (6 يونيو 2015)

اللى يسمع  المتخلف دة فى حوراتة يعرف مين الفاشل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2015)

*جبرائيل يتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام ضدعمارة بتهمة التطاول على المسيحيين 

   نقلا عن البوابة نيوز




                        أكد الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس منظمة الاتحاد  المصري لحقوق الإنسان، أنه سيتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام هشام بركات، ضد  المفكر الإسلامي، الدكتور محمد عمارة، غدًا الأحد، بتهمة إهانته وتطاوله  على الديانة المسيحية بوصفها بأنها "ديانة فاشلة"، وذلك في عدد مجلة الأزهر  الأخير تحت عنوان " لماذ انا مسلم ".
ويطالب جبرائيل في بلاغه النائب العام بتحريك البلاغات التي سبق وان قدمها  ضد عمارة عندما حرض في كتابه " فتنة التكفير " على قتل المسيحيين واستحلال  دمائهم ".
ويسجل جبرائيل في بلاغه غضب ملايين الاقباط من اعتياد عمارة تكدير الأمن العام، وخلق فتن طائفية في مصر. 
*​


----------



## peace_86 (7 يونيو 2015)

*نعم ومليون نعم ...
بوركت ... علينا ان نقف ضد كل من يقوم بالاساءة لإيماننا القويم

لو عندك كلام مش كويس قولها باحترام واتنقد بأدب ..
مش تقول عنها ديانة فاشلة!! يا فاشل انت ياللي ماتعرفش اصول الأدب واللباقة في الكلام
لو المدرسة والأهل لم يعلموك الأدب فنحن على استعداد لنعلمك الأدب

لقد مللنا وهرمنا من هذه الفئات التي ارهقت نفوس المؤمنين بتصريحاتهم

شكراً على الخبر الجميل*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2015)

هو الل فاشل وليست المسيحية
المسيحة رغم الظلم والاضطهاد
كل يوم تزداد انتشرا


----------



## Maran+atha (7 يونيو 2015)

شكرا للمتابعة 
اخى الحبيب سمعان الاخميمي​ 
الذى قاله د/ محمدعمارة هو نتيجة طبيعية لتعاليم الإسلام الشيطانية 
فكل انسان مسلم صحيح هو انسان اوقف عقله عن التفكير فيصدق ان المسحور رسول 
ويصدق تخاريف الإسلام عبادة الشيطان من فوائد شرب بول البعير والدواء الذى فى جناح الذبابة والخ ​ 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## soul & life (7 يونيو 2015)

دكتور نجيب له سنين وسنين بيقدم بلاغات ضد الراجل ده اللى اسمه عمارة اللى مش عارفة دراسته ومؤهلاته ايه بالضبط  اللى تخليه يشتم فى الاديان عاطل على باطل بالشكل ده وسنين طويلة له مقالات بتحرق الدم وبيهاجم المسيحية والمسحيين والكنايس وحتى رجال الدين المسيحى مسلموش منه ومن لسانه ومع ذلك ليه مبيتحكمش ؟ !؟

يجى واحد حببنا  يقولك ميتقدمش ضده بلاغات 

 لا بقا ده بيتقدم ضده بلاغات واول الاشخاص اللى قاموا بالمهمة دى دكتور نجيب لكن  مبيحصلش اى شىء ولا سمعت ابدا انه اتحقق معاه فى اى حاجة قالها  لعل وعسى يكون فى تغيير والمرة دى يتسأل عن اللى بيقوله وبيروجه عن المسيحية والمسيحيين.

شكرا استاذ سمعان لنشر ومتابعة الخبر واتمنى نتابع ونشوف هيحصل حاجة ولا على راى تامر عاشور زى كل مرة ههههه


----------



## soul & life (7 يونيو 2015)

الأهرام الكندى

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكنها ديانة تنتشر عبر التبشير وليست ديانة تنتشر عبر التكاثر والإنجاب ! 

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن عدد أتباعها الان أكثر من 2.5 مليار نسمة حول العالم.

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن تعتبر أكبر أديان العالم إعتناقاً.

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن تعتبر دين الاغلبية في 120 دولة من أصل 190 بلداً مستقلاً حول العالم .

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن عدد الكاثوليك وحدهم بالعالم أكثر من عدد المسلمين السنة والشيعة مجتمعين ! .

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن عدد معتنقي هذا الدين يتجاوز الثلاثين مليون نسمة سنوياً .

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن أتباعها يسيطرون علي 4/3 الكرة الارضية ويسيطرون علي أغلب قارات العالم ( الامريكتين ، أوروبا ، أستراليا ، نصف قارة أفريقيا ، نصف قارة أسيا ) .

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن مساحة روسيا الارثوذكسية أكثر من مساحة الوطن العربي بأكمله .

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن إحصائيات الامم المتحدة تؤكد ان عدد معتنقي المسيحية سيزدادون لإكثر من ٤ مليارات نسمة بعد خمسين عام من الان . 

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكنها الديانة الوحيدة في العصر الحديث التي حوّلت دولة بأكملها من الوثنية الي المسيحية في اقل من نصف قرن ، وذلك دون ذبح أو تهجير أو دفع جزية ، وتلك الدولة هي كوريا الجنوبية والذي تحولت من دولة وثنية الي ثاني أكبر دولة لديها بعثات تبشيرية مسيحية خارجية بعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ولكنها الديانة الأسرع نمو وانتشار في جنوب وشرق أسيا ( الصين والهند واليابان ) . 

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ولكن الدول المسيحية بها أرقي الجامعات والمعاهد العالمية ، وُترسل الدول الاسلامية أبناءها في بعثات دراسية للدراسة بتلك الجامعات والمعاهد المسيحية . 

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن يوجد لدي الدول المسيحية مستشفيات حديثة ومتطورة يأتي إليها المرضي من كل بقاع الارض ليعالجوا فيها ويأتي اليها شيوخ المسلمين وأبنائهم ليعالجوا بها . 

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن يفضل ملايين المسلمين أن يلجأون الي الدول المسيحية بحثاً عن حياة كريمة لهم ولإسرهم مفضلين الموت علي قوارب الصيد افضل من العيش في بلاد الشريعة والإيمان . 

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن المسلمين الذين يعيشون في دول مسيحية ، حاصلين علي جنسيات تلك الدول ويتنعمون بالحرية والامان والرفاهية وحرية العبادة ، ووضعهم كبشر بتلك الدول المسيحية افضل مائة مرة من أوضاع المسيحيين أصحاب الارض الذين يعيشون في الدول المسماه بالاسلامية .

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكنها قدمت أطباء ، ومهندسين ، وعلماء ، وفنانيين ، وأدباء ، ومبدعين ، وشعراء ، وأقتصاديين ، ومثقفين ، من كافة المجالات بالملايين .

المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، لكن اغلب الذين حصلوا علي جائزة نوبل في كل المجالات العلمية من المسيحيين .


المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ولكنها الديانة الوحيدة في العالم التي تدعو إلي محبة أعدائها ، ومباركة لاعنيها ، والاحسان إلي مبغضيها ، والصلاة لإجل الاشخاص الذين يسيئون اليها .


دي نبذة قصيرة جداً جداً عن المسيحية الفاشلة  للدكتور محمد عمارة الذي ارهق نفسه بكتابة كتاب عن المسيحية الفاشلة


----------



## grges monir (7 يونيو 2015)

من يفكر هذا الفكر المريض
يكون معتقدة هو الفاشل لاخراج هذا المنتج المريض من الافكار


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)

*تعليق لاذع من فاطمة ناعوت على إساءة محمد عمارة للمسيحية بوصفها ديانة فاشلة*





​علّقت الكاتبة المحترمة فاطمة ناعوت على الإساءة التي وجهها الدكتور محمد عمارة في كتاب “دراسات غربية تشهد لتراث الإسلام” الذي وُزِع كهدية مجانية مع مجلة الأزهر لشهر شعبان ١٤٣٦ هجرية، وجاء تعليقها:
كتب محمد عمارة في مجلة الأزهر: ‘المسيحية دين فاشل.’
ألا يعد هذا إزدراء للأديان؟
من حظه الطيب أنه لن يجد شخصًا تافها يقاضيه. لأن المسيحيين لا يعبأون برأيه. 
المؤمن الحق مشغول بعلاقته الخاصة مع الله وغير منشغل بآراء من حوله في عقيدته. 
أما التافهون غير المؤمنين فمشغولون بعلاقة سواهم بالله وهم فقط من يرفعون قضايا الحسبة وازدراء الأديان ويملأون الدنيا صراخا وصخبا وتفاهة وركاكة ودماء …..
حين حرق المدعو أبو إسلام الإنجيل قبل عامين، كتبت على صفحتي اعتذارا لأصدقائي المسيحيين، فابتسموا وقالوا: ‘ومن قال إنه حرق الإنجيل؟! إنما حرق بعض الأوراق. الإنجيل في قلوبنا فهيهات أن يحرقه.’ 
أيها المحتسبون رافعي قضايا التكفير: أنتم مهزوزون غير واثقين من عقائدكم!’
مع هذا يجب أن يُدان عمارة من قِبل الدولة لأن مجلة الأزهر مجلة تصدر عن مؤسسة رسمية يتشارك في الصرف عليها المصريون كافة مسيحيون ومسلمون.
فاطمة ناعوت


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)

*رد قوى من المنظمة القبطية السويدية على تتطاول عمارة على المسيحية*
*

*
*الأهرام الكندى
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكنها ديانة تنتشر عبر التبشير وليست ديانة تنتشر عبر التكاثر والإنجاب ! 
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن عدد أتباعها الان أكثر من 2.5 مليار نسمة حول العالم.
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن تعتبر أكبر أديان العالم إعتناقاً.
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن تعتبر دين الاغلبية في 120 دولة من أصل 190 بلداً مستقلاً حول العالم .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن عدد الكاثوليك وحدهم بالعالم أكثر من عدد المسلمين السنة والشيعة مجتمعين ! .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن عدد معتنقي هذا الدين يتجاوز الثلاثين مليون نسمة سنوياً .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن أتباعها يسيطرون علي 4/3 الكرة الارضية ويسيطرون علي أغلب قارات العالم ( الامريكتين ، أوروبا ، أستراليا ، نصف قارة أفريقيا ، نصف قارة أسيا ) .*
*المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن مساحة روسيا الارثوذكسية أكثر من مساحة الوطن العربي بأكمله .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن إحصائيات الامم المتحدة تؤكد ان عدد معتنقي المسيحية سيزدادون لإكثر من ٤ مليارات نسمة بعد خمسين عام من الان . 
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكنها الديانة الوحيدة في العصر الحديث التي حوّلت دولة بأكملها من الوثنية الي المسيحية في اقل من نصف قرن ، وذلك دون ذبح أو تهجير أو دفع جزية ، وتلك الدولة هي كوريا الجنوبية والذي تحولت من دولة وثنية الي ثاني أكبر دولة لديها بعثات تبشيرية مسيحية خارجية بعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . 
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ولكنها الديانة الأسرع نمو وانتشار في جنوب وشرق أسيا ( الصين والهند واليابان ) . 
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ولكن الدول المسيحية بها أرقي الجامعات والمعاهد العالمية ، وُترسل الدول الاسلامية أبناءها في بعثات دراسية للدراسة بتلك الجامعات والمعاهد المسيحية . 
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن يوجد لدي الدول المسيحية مستشفيات حديثة ومتطورة يأتي إليها المرضي من كل بقاع الارض ليعالجوا فيها ويأتي اليها شيوخ المسلمين وأبنائهم ليعالجوا بها . 
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن يفضل ملايين المسلمين أن يلجأون الي الدول المسيحية بحثاً عن حياة كريمة لهم ولإسرهم مفضلين الموت علي قوارب الصيد افضل من العيش في بلاد الشريعة والإيمان . 
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن المسلمين الذين يعيشون في دول مسيحية ، حاصلين علي جنسيات تلك الدول ويتنعمون بالحرية والامان والرفاهية وحرية العبادة ، ووضعهم كبشر بتلك الدول المسيحية افضل مائة مرة من أوضاع المسيحيين أصحاب الارض الذين يعيشون في الدول المسماه بالاسلامية .*
*المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكنها قدمت أطباء ، ومهندسين ، وعلماء ، وفنانيين ، وأدباء ، ومبدعين ، وشعراء ، وأقتصاديين ، ومثقفين ، من كافة المجالات بالملايين .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، لكن عدد الذين حصلوا علي جائزة نوبل في كل المجالات العلمية من المسيحيين ، أكثر 1000% من عدد المسلمين الحاصلين عليها ! .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ولكنها الديانة الوحيدة في العالم التي تدعو إلي محبة أعدائها ، ومباركة لاعنيها ، والاحسان إلي مبغضيها ، والصلاة لإجل الاشخاص الذين يسيئون اليها .*
*دي نبذة قصيرة جداً جداً عن المسيحية الفاشلة ، وهنا أريد أن أسأل الدكتور محمد عمارة الذي ارهق نفسه بكتابة كتاب عن المسيحية الفاشلة ، أريد أن اسأل سيادته سؤال بسيط جداً :*
*أتمني إجابة علي هذا السؤال .*
** كلمة أخيرة : اللهم نجنا من شر الحاقدين والمفلسين !*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> *يجى واحد حببنا  يقولك ميتقدمش ضده بلاغات*


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*
طاب ردى بقى على ناعوتى حبيبتشيى *​


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تعليق لاذع من فاطمة ناعوت على إساءة محمد عمارة للمسيحية بوصفها ديانة فاشلة*
> ​وجاء تعليقها:
> 
> من حظه الطيب أنه *لن يجد شخصًا تافها يقاضيه. *
> ...


*يعنى هى كدة بتقولك أن نجيب جبرائيل ولا مؤاخذة 
شخص تافة 
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


*​ ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)

*يا أخ عبود جبرائيل لم يرفع الدعوه بصفته مسيحى ولكن بصفته كحقوقى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)

* قال الشيخ محمد عبدالله نصر، مؤسس حركة أزهريون مع الدولة المدنية، "إن الداعشي محمد عمارة عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية ورئيس تحرير مجلة الأزهر يواصل بث مخطط الفتنة الطائفية لإشعال الحرب الأهلية". 

كما انتقد الدكتور فريدي البياضي، عضو المجلس الملي الإنجيلي، ما كتبه الدكتور محمد عمارة المفكر الإسلامي في العدد الأخير من مجلة الأزهر، التي وصف فيها المسيحية بالديانة الفاشلة في الشرق الأوسط. 

وتساءل البياضي، عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك" "ألا يعتبر ذلك ازدراء أديان؟! بالرغم من أني ضد التهمة المسماة (ازدراء الأديان) لكونها تهمة هلامية مطاطة غير محددة المعالم، ويمكن توجيهها لأي شخص يجتهد أو يجدد في الفكر الديني، ومؤخرًا تم استخدامها لتهجير عدد من الأسر المسيحية من أماكن معيشتهم". 

وتابع "لا أريد أن أنحدر للرد على اتهامات للمسيحية، خاصة إذا وجهت من شخص معروف بتوجهاته، أتعجب كيف تسمح مؤسسة الأزهر الشريف -التي نكن لها ولإمامها الأكبر كل الاحترام- بنشر مواد تثير الفتن، وتفرق ولا تجمع، وتهدم ولا تبني"، مؤكدًا "أننا نحتاج لتعلم ثقافة احترام الآخر ومعتقداته، وأن نقبل النقد والاختلاف دون عداء، وأن يطبق القانون على الجميع دون تمييز".​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يا أخ عبود جبرائيل لم يرفع الدعوه بصفته مسيحى ولكن بصفته كحقوقى*​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا سلاااام ؟؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان فين سى " نجيب " والأقباط بيتهجروا من بلدهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسمعناش حسه يعنى ؟ 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]- دة شغله الأساسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفين من الطالب اللى محبوس ومعرفش يمتحن الثانوية ( دة أبوه اللى قال )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من حق أى طالب يمتحن فى محبسه ...فين الحقوقى هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حقوق الأنسان مالهاش دعوة بمقالة تكتب ولا تدلى برأيها حتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى تراقب أنتقاص حقوق ( الأنسان ) أو حبسها[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)

> *[FONT="]يا سلاااام ؟؟!![/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]وكان فين سى " نجيب " والأقباط بيتهجروا من بلدهم ؟*​​ *[FONT="]مسمعناش حسه يعنى ؟
> [/FONT][/B]
> [B][FONT="]- دة شغله الأساسى *​





> ​[/FONT]


*هو موصلكش هو بالفعل رفع قضيه فى الموضوع بتاع التهجير ده للتعارض مع الدستور المصرى*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هو موصلكش هو بالفعل رفع قضيه فى الموضوع بتاع التهجير ده للتعارض مع الدستور المصرى*


*لا ما وصلنيش
يعنى هناك بيرفع قضية
وهنا سيتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام ؟
ما تركبش مع بعضها ....العكس بالعكس
لكن برضه مسمعتش حسه وقت الأزمة 
اللى هى أولى بوقته

*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)

*اتفضل اتأكد بنفسك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3702907&postcount=16
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اتفضل اتأكد بنفسك
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3702907&postcount=16
> *


*دة بلاغ مش قضية ..انت قلت لى قضية 
علشان كدة أنا فهمت غلط ..ما انا قريت دى 
هو النهاردة قدم بلاغ مذكور فيه رقم *
​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2015)

*عماره اساسها هش* 

​


----------



## peace_86 (8 يونيو 2015)

*أخي العزيز عبود ..

إنت إيه اللي مزعلك؟ 
لماذا تصر على أن المسيحي هو مساوي بالحقوق والواجبات مع المسلم في جمهورية مصر؟؟

ما العيب ان اعترفنا بالحقيقة؟
بالعكس ..
ناس أمثالك، لهم فكر مميز، وعلمانيين بالفكر ويؤمنون بمبدأ المساواة والاخاء بين البشرية..

المفروض أنت تسبقنا جميعاً ... وتطالب بمحاكمة كل من يتطاول على المسيحية وتطالب باعطاء المسيحيين حقوقهم الكاملة

لماذا أقول أن تطالب بمحاكمة كل من يتطاول على المسيحية؟؟
لأنهم مهمشين ومضطهدين... وليس لهم نفس قوة المسلمين..
فعيب يجي بالآخر واحد أهبل مالوش دم وأمه لم تعرف تربيه يجي ويتطاول على المسيحيين اللي هم أصلاً لم يضروه ولم يسيئوا إليه..

موافقين وعايشين كمواطنين درجة ثانية ومن غير إزعاج..

لذلك يجب ان يتم اعطاء الأقليات معاملة خاصة إلى حين تتساوى كل الطوائف*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يونيو 2015)

صدقني ما فيه حد فاشل الا انت ياعمارة
معلش ياحبيبي، غصب عن عينك الكتاب المقدس هو اكتر الكتب بحسب كل الإحصائيات مبيعا وترجمه في العالم ، واضح الفشل فعلا :new4:


----------



## peace_86 (9 يونيو 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> صدقني ما فيه حد فاشل الا انت ياعمارة
> معلش ياحبيبي، غصب عن عينك الكتاب المقدس هو اكتر الكتب بحسب كل الإحصائيات مبيعا وترجمه في العالم ، واضح الفشل فعلا :new4:



*انتشار المسيحية في كل بقاع العالم عن طريق التبشير والمحبة والخدمة ..
وليس عن طريق المال أو الاستبزاز والحرب والقتل..

كم نفتخر بسيدنا المسيح له كل المجد*


----------



## soul & life (9 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *
> طاب ردى بقى على ناعوتى حبيبتشيى *​
> *يعنى هى كدة بتقولك أن نجيب جبرائيل ولا مؤاخذة
> ...



لا هى مبتقصدش نجيب جبرائيل  كلامها لو حضرتك قريت الكام سطر دول 

المؤمن الحق مشغول بعلاقته الخاصة مع الله وغير منشغل بآراء من حوله في عقيدته. 
أما التافهون غير المؤمنين فمشغولون بعلاقة سواهم بالله وهم فقط من يرفعون قضايا الحسبة وازدراء الأديان ويملأون الدنيا صراخا وصخبا وتفاهة وركاكة ودماء …..


 هتلاحظ انها بتقصد الناس اللى غاوية مشاكل  وتحديدا امثال من اتهموها بإزدراء الدين الاسلامى الكلام موجه لحد معين مش لنجيب خالص مالص :t16:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 يونيو 2015)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 يونيو 2015)

*و  ...فشلت المسيحية 
1-فشلت المسيحية فى تأسيس  أشباه دول فاشلة من ميليشيات شبه عسكرية تتناحر على الحكم والاسلاب والغنائم والانفال والسبايا وملكات اليمين 
2- فشلت المسيحية فى تدمير التراث الانسانى التاريخى والحضارى لاداب وثقافات وفنون الشرق الاوسط من ايران الى مراكش
3- فشلت المسيحية فى انتاج اجيال من الخونة والعملاء يسلمون اوطانهم الى ميليشيات عصابية مسلحة متعددة الاعراق والجنسيات   عابرة للحدود :كالقاعدة والنصرة والداعش  - تسليم مفتاح - كما فعل ويفعل سُّنة العراق وسوريا وليبيا واريتيريا ونيجيريا والجزائر  وكوسوفو [   خونة رسمى شرعى]
4- فشلت المسيحية فى إنتاج فصائل سياسية خائبة عبيطة عميلة تجوب البحر والبر والجو تتقاول مع امم وحكومات واجهزة استخبارات العالم  لتفوز بالحكم فى اوطانها - كإخوان مصر وتونس وتركيا وغزة .
طبعاً المذكورين أوطاه من راكبي الموجات الثورية التحررية كانوا  تؤائم للانظمة الاستبدادية الفاسدة مبارك وشركاه- وكانت الشراكة بين مبارك والاخوان (مجالس نيابية وشعبية ومحليات وجامعات ونقابات).
والان يتكلمون عمن يسمونهم عبيد البيادة !!(..)   يا عبيد ال...مافيش داعى.
5- فشلت المسيحية فى تحويل مؤمنيها الى ميليشيات تكفيرية مسلحة متقاتلة تدمر الحرث والزرع  وتأتى على الاخضر واليابس  وتنتهك الاوطان   وتكوين فرق شاذه - مكرسة للموت والتفخيخ والتفجير   كالحوثين فى اليمن وحزب الله فى لبنان   والجهاد والاخوان وبيت المقدس فى مصر  وحماس فى فلسطين وبوكوحرام فى نيجيريا والشباب فى الصومال والنصرة وداعش فى سوريا وليبيا....لايحصد منهم الوطن تحرير قدر بوصة من ارض ـ  ولا ادخال قدر دينار من انتاج وكد وتنمية .
6- فشلت المسيحية فى تحليل الموبقات واباحة زواج العرفي والمسيار والفرند والسفرات والمتعة وملكات اليمبين والغلمان والولدان المخلدون ـ  وفشلت المسيحية فى  اطلاق مقولةمثل [  ان بليتم فاستتروا  ]و أن تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت اقدامكم وأنصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوماً ...  لاهالة الغمام والتعمية الاعلامية على فضائح أهل العلم والمعرفة وال  All  size[..]

7- فشلت المسيحية فى انتاج مجتمعات متدينة تدين هوسي شكلى بالغ التزمت  يراقب بعضه ويزايد على بعضه ويتجسسس على بعضه ولكنه الاول عالميا فى التحرش الجنسي والبحث عن طريق جوجل واخوته على الجنس عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية  واغتصاب المحارم وزنا المحارم والشذوذ الجنسي  وما شاء الله   مدمن  انواع متعددة من الادوية والمخدرات .
8- فشلت المسيحية  : فكانت هناك دراسات تشير الى أكثر من عشرين محاولة يومياً عبر مياه  البحر الابيض المتوسط  لهروب وهجرة الالاف  من زينه الشباب والعقول للفرار من دول (النجاح)   الى  الدول التى تدين اغلبية سكانها بالديانة الفاشلة طلباً  للعيش وللكرامة الانسانية وللحريةوالعدالة    والنور   والاحترام.. ـ الالاف كل عدة ايام تغامر للعبور الى الضفة الفاشلة من البحر المتوسط نزوحاً  من دول الديانة الناجحة 
يموت منهم مئات ...ناهيك عن محاولات مستميتة من اطباء ومهندسين ومؤهلين للهجرة عبر الوسائل الشرعية من دراسة وبحث عن وظائف  فى البلاد الفاشلة - اطباء هنود وباكستان وافغان  ومصريين وسوريين ومغاربة  وتوانسة   يعبرون الى بلاد الكفر - الفاشلة  ...يا عمارة يا فاشل  ويا عمارة يا كاذب  وياعمارة يا محتال..
​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 يونيو 2015)

*و..فشلت المسيحية 
وقدرت الكاتبة المغربية   سناء العاجى  فشل المجتمع  العربي الاسلاموي فقالت :
تمع لا تستطيع أن تأخذ فيه غرفة في فندق إن كنت مع حبيبتك أو كنتِ مع حبيبك، لكنك تستطيع أن تأخذ نفس الغرفة إن كنت مع شخص من نفس انتمائك الجنسي. المثليون إذن لا تطرح أمامهم إشكالية المكان؟



 نحن مجتمع يراقبك فيه جارك وحارس العمارة... متى دخلت؟ من كان برفقتك؟ لكن أحدا لا ينقذك في حالة التعرض للخطر.

نحن مجتمع يُمنَع فيه استهلاك الكحول، لكن أرقام المنظمة العالمية للصحة تبين أننا نستهلك الكحول أكثر من دول مثل فرنسا وألمانيا والولايات المتحدة

نحن مجتمع يحتقر مهنية الجنس، لكنه يشكل زبونها الأول أكثر بكثير من الأجانب، وذلك خلافا للفكرة السائدة. لكنه أول من يشتمها في العلن.
نحن مجتمع يبدع الدروس حول القيم الجميلة، لكنه في الواقع يركز اهتمامه على المظاهر. يحكم عليك من خلال نوع سيارتك وماركة حذائك والحي الذي تسكن فيه.
نحن مجتمع ينتفض ضد مشهد قبلة في فيلم، لكنه لا ينزعج أبدا من مشاهد العنف والقتل في الأفلام نفسها.
نحن مجتمع يلوم شخصين يعيشان علاقة حب صادقة. يعتبرها فسادا. لكنك حين تتزوج شخصا لا تحبه، يجمعكما فراش بارد وروتين يومي، فقط لأن له مكانة اجتماعية، لأنه سيمكنك من دخول مؤسسة الزواج، أو لأن الآخرين يفعلون نفس الشيء، سيبارك لك الجميع.
نحن مجتمع ينبذ الغش في الخطاب، لكنه يطبع معه بسهولة في الواقع، في الامتحانات، في العمل... يجد له كل التبريرات الممكنة.
نحن مجتمع ينزعج من منظر امرأة بتنور قصيرة، لكنه لا ينزعج أبدا من منظر طفل مشرد في الشارع. 
نحن مجتمع لا يطالبك بأن لا تأتي السوء. المهم أن لا يعرف بذلك الآخرون. نحن مجتمع لا يطالبك باحترام ضميرك الشخصي، بل بالخضوع لرقابة الجماعة. افعل كل ما تشاء، لكن في السر.
نحن مجتمع مبني على كل التناقضات... لكن، ما الجديد في كل هذا؟

سناء العاجي 
 المصدر من هنا​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2015)

*الرب يدافع عنكم*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 يونيو 2015)

*رد أعجبنى 
للعلامة القمص اثناسيوس جورج -الكنيسة القبطية الارثوزوكسية باليونان
رَدًّا عَلَى ازْدِرَاءِ الكاَتِبِ الأَزْهَرِيّ
القمص أثناسيوس جورج
أصدرت مؤسسة الأزهر كتابًا يوزع بالمجان لأحد قادتها المسعورين؛ والمعروف بوصلات جهله وتطاوله الهمجي؛ زاعمًا أن المسيحية "ديانة فاشلة"؛ بينما المؤسسة التي ينتمي إليها ويوزع كتابها بالمجان؛ أسست بيت العائلة وزعمت شعارات الوسطية التي ظننا أنها ليست للاستهلاك الإعلامي؛ انما لتنقية الأجواء ولحفظ الوطن من الانجرار لما هو حادث من حولنا في المنطقة، على يد هذا الداعش والبوكو من غير حرام. 
إننا لا نحتاج أي عناء في العثور علي أدلة تُسقط الأقنعة والسواتر، ولا نستطيع أيضًا أن نُقيم مقدار الازدراء الحادث من طرف واحد، ولا حتى مجرد إحصائه أو تسجيله حسابيًا؛ إذ لا يقع تحت أي حصر.
فهذا الكاتب الأزهري على سبيل المثال؛ يقف على تلة قمامة تاريخية؛ يلزم أن تطمر مع كل فقه الإرهاب إلى الأبد... لقد غَشِيَه مكر السنين؛ ولم يعد بقادر هو ومن يتبعه؛ على رؤية النور والحق والحياة، ولم يعد بمستطيع أن يرى أن المسيحية رسالة خلاص صارت للخليقة كلها بلا كيس ولا مزود ولا زاد ولا زواد. بلغت للعالم أجمع من أقاصيها إلى أقاصيها.
فشل في أن يرى أن عدد المؤمنين بالمسيح قد بلغ ثلاثة مليارات من البشر، من كل الأمم واللغات والألسنة؛ يتبعونه من كل قلوبهم من غير قهر ولا جبر... يتبعونه في كل قارات العالم.. وقد أكدت إحصائيات الأمم المتحدة بأنهم يزدادون لمليارات في الأمد القريب. والمسيحية وحدها هي التي حولت بلاد بأكملها من الوثنية والصنمية وآكلي لحوم البشر؛ إلى عيش المحبة والرحمة والرجاء وحياة الفضيلة، تفتح الآفاق أمام الحياة البشرية الكريمة والإبداع والتعايش الراقي؛ والتعاطي غير المأزوم مع تقلبات الزمان.
فشل الكاتب في أن يعي كيف أن المؤمنين بالمسيح يُهجَّرون ويتشردون ويُغتصبون ويُخطفون ويُذبحون بدم بارد؛ ويُقتلعون من أرضهم؛ دون أن يفرِّطوا في وديعة إيمانهم... لم يَرَ شلالات الدم والفظائع التي يرتكبها من تعلموا تعليمه وسلكوا مسلكه. 
لذلك وجب عليَّ أن لا أُداهنه ولا أُبيِّض صفحته الملوثة بالدم وسواد الموت؛ لأنه لم يَرَ شفاء المسيح وخلاصه ونوره وعفوه وإحسانه وجوده وبركاته. فكل من يراها ويلمسها يتحرر من الشر والتجديف؛ ومن تكبيل المخادع عدو كل خير؛ ويعرف كيف يحب الأبرياء والأعداء على حد سواء؛ متمتعًا بفرح وحرية وسلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل؛ حتى وإن صُلب أو جُلد أو رُجم؛ حاسبًا نفسه فرحًا؛ لأنه مستأهل أن يُهان من أجل اسم الله الحسن.
إنني أقول له : صعبٌ عليك أن ترفس مناخس.. وأقول لكل مؤمن بالمسيح إننا قد رُحمنا فلا ولن نفشل. مسيحيتنا صامدة أبد الدهر لا بسلاح بشري أو زمني؛ لكنها باقية بخلاص مسيحها؛ وعِصمة إنجيلها؛ وجمال بر عطائها وأخلاقها وسماوية مسيرتها.​*


----------

